# Paraffin wax



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone ever use this stuff? Paraffin wax.

What is it used for?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My mother used it to seal jelly jars.
I've used to to lubricate screws. A toilet wax ring is easier to use, though.
It's no substitute for sharpness, but it does help hand saws slide through the wood.
I'd imagine it would work well to lubricate any metal to metal or wood to wood (i.e sliding dovetails) applications.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I use it. It's a good lubricant on jigs that slide, it keeps glue from sticking to what you don't want it sticking to. I put it on screws. I have used it as a friction finish on lathe turned things.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a few blocks of it from the canning supply area of the supermarket. I use it to lubricate wooden drawers where they ride on runners. Sticky wooden windows as well. You can shave it with a grater and dissolve it in mineral spirits if you want to make your own Thompson's Water Seal type product.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I use it for lubricating cast iron surfaces, hand plane soles, jointer tables, planer tables etc. It is nice because it lubricates well, will not interfere with finishing like other waxes.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

agrees with all of the above


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I use it to end seal turning blanks, and sometimes as coolant when drilling on lathe. As wood loses MC and shrinks wax may or may not develop cracks. So not a set it and forget it method of end sealing wood.

If fully enclose wood in wax, it will not lose moisture.


----------



## Blackbear (Apr 28, 2012)

I have used it on the table saw, although now I use Johnson's past wax instead (easier application). The Gulf wax worked really well, but you had to really buff it in so it would sort of melt on the surface. It did work really well however.

Recently I melted some down and used it to seal the ends of some lilac my Dad just cut for drying. After reading the post above by Wildwood I'll have to keep an eye on the boards. They are fairly small though so I wonder how much they will actually shrink.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

I've used it on drawer slides and cutting boards.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

All the above, but it really impressed me once applied to the sole of a hand plane. Sheesh! The effort decreased by 75%.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

besides the above I have used it in making my own finish stripper. I have a recipe that calls for some ugly stuff that has melted parafin as the agent that makes it cling to the piece being stripped. It worked well, but I no longer make it because of breathing the fume of the ugly stuff and there are now better strippers on the market.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahhh Paraffin wax. In addition to the above I use it to lube bandsaw blades, vise screws, tablesaw trunions, door hinges, and pretty much anything else that needs a persitant lubricants that resists dust. 
4 bucks gets you a four bar package in any grocery store in the world. I'm not sure why everyone doesn't have a box.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Rub on the inside and outside of glued corner joints (drawers, boxes, etc.)(where you DON'T want the glue to stick). Glue squeeze out can just be easily scraped off after it dries. Then the paraffin can be removed with mineral spirits.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

It's also used in some finishing wax recipies along with bees wax and carnuba.


----------

